# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Φάροι >  Καραβοφάναρα (Light Vessels)

## Παναγιώτης

Τα καραβοφάναρα είναι καράβια που μεταφέρουν ένα φάρο. Χρησιμοποιούνται σε μέρη που δεν μπορεί να χτιστεί φάρος. Συνήθως είναι αγκυροβολούν στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα και σημαδεύουν θαλάσσιους διαδρόμους όπως την ασφαλή πορεία για κάποιο λιμάνι. Έχουν πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με τις σημαδούρες ότι φαίνονται από μεγαλύτερη απόσταση.
Η πρώτη αναφορά για καραβοφάναρο είναι στην Αγγλία στον Τάμεση το 1732 στη θίνη του Νορ (Nore) στο σημείο που ο Τάμεσης συναντά τη Βόρεια Θάλασσα.
Γενικά στην Αγγλία αγκυροβολούσαν καραβοφάναρα στη Μάγχη ώστε να καθοδηγούν τα βαπόρια όταν είχε ομίχλη στην ασφαλή πορεία προς τα λιμάνια μια και οι ακτές της Αγγλίας δεν είναι φιλικότερες και την εποχή πριν το ραντάρ και τα άλλα σύγχρονα ναυτιλιακά βοηθήματα δεν ήταν εύκολο να βρεθεί η ασφαλής πορεία όταν δεν μπορούσες να δεις αναγνωρίσιμα σημεία στην ακτή. Ειδικότερα για τα ιστιοφόρα που είχαν μεγάλη έκπτωση και δεν ήταν εύκολη η αναμέτρηση.
Πάντως ακόμα και σήμερα χρησιμοποιούνται καραβοφάναρα. Εκτός από το φάρο τα σύγχρονα καραβοφάναρα χρησιμοποιούν και ηλεκτρονικά μέσα ώστε να βοηθούν τη ναυτιλία όπως το LORAN, ή δείχνουν τη θέση τους μέσω AIS. Επίσης κάνουν μετεωρολογικές και ωκεανογραφικές παρατηρήσεις. 
Πολλά ε΄λιναι αυτόματα όπως οι φάροι ενώ αρκετά δεν έχουν καν μηχανή και ρυμουλκούνται στη θέση τους.
Παρακάτω σχέδια από δύο βρετανικά καραβοφάναρα από τη σελίδα της Βρετανικής Υπηρεσίας Φάρων του Οίκου Τρίνιτυ (Trinity House) (Στη σελίδα τους (http://www.trinityhouse.co.uk/aids_t...drawings.html#) υπάρχουν κι άλλα σχέδια):
LightVessel1.jpg

LightVessel2.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να αφιερώσω το πρώτο της συλλογής μας (ελπίζω να βοηθήσουν και οι φίλοι και να είναι μεγάλη) στο mastrokosta που πέρασε αρκετές φορές κοντά του πηγαίνοντας στο λιμάνι του Μπουένος Άιρες αλλά το πιθανότερο ήταν σταντμπάι η μηχανή και ήταν στο μηχανοστάσιο και δεν μπόρεσε να το φωτογραφίσει...

Είναι το καραβοφάναρο Practicos Recalada στη θέσηση 35&#176;10'Ν 56&#176;15'Δ. Έχει δική του πρόωση. Δείχνει την αρχή του Canal Grande που οδηγεί στο Μπουένος Άιρες και τα άλλα λιμάνια. Όπως είδαμε και στο σχετικό θέμα  η περιοχή έχει πολλά αβαθή και το βυθοκορημένο κανάλι είναι η πρόσβαση στο λιμάνι. Έχει δύο αναλαμπές και περίοδο 12 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 23 m και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 12 ναυτικά μίλια. (Αν(2) 12δ 23μ 12Μ). Έχει σειρήνα ομίχλης και συσκευή AIS.

PracticosRecalada.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας Πλοηγός Αμερικάνικης Υδρογραφικής:http://www.nga.mil/portal/site/marit...c24fd73927a759

----------


## nautikos

Καλα τα σχεδια ειναι απαιχτα μιλαμε... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα τα καραβοφάναρα ήταν χρήσιμα ώστε να δείχνουν την σωστή πορεία για τα λιμάνια της Ολλανδίας και της Δανίας. Η περιοχή είναι μια από της δύσκολες θάλασσες συχνά οι φουρτούνες ξέσερναν τις άγκυρες. Έτσι τα καραβοφάναρα στην περιοχή είχαν μηχανή και πλήρωμα ώστε σε περίπτωση φουρτούνας να μην παρασύρεται ακυβέρνητο και ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες ή να μείνουν στη θέση τους με τη μηχανή ή να βρουν ασφαλές αγκυροβόλιο. Σε περίπτωση που ένα καραβοφάναρο δεν έιναι στη θέση του πρέπει να έχει τις σημαίες LO στο άρμπουρο που σημαίνουν "Δεν είμαι στη σωστή θέση" και να κατεβάζει τα σήματα ημέρας αν έχει τέτοια.

Ένα από αυτά τα καραβοφάναορα της Βόρειας Θάλασσας είναι και το Ολλανδικό TEXEL No.10. Που έιναι το παλίοτερο σωζόμενο ολλανδικό καραβοφάναρο. Κατασκευάστηκε το 1953-2 και τα χαρακτηριστικά του είναι:Εκτόπισμα: 493,082 τόνοιΜήκος Ολικό (Loa): 45,4 m
Πλάτος: 7,92 m
Βύθισμα: 2,88 m

Εστιακό ύψος: 16 m
Χαρακτηριστικά: Αν (3+1) Λ 20δ

¶γκυρες: Δύο τύπου "μανιτάρι" 750 kg η κάθε μία
Καδένες: Δύο 300 με 350 μέτρα (11 με 13 κλειδιά) 40 kg/m

Μετά τον παροπλισμό του το 1993 (αντικαταστάθηκε από σημαδούρα) μετατράπηκε σε μουσείο το 1995 στη θέση 52° 57' B 04° 46' A.

Τα στοιχεία, η φωτογραφία και η αναπαράσταση είναι από τη σελίδα του πλοίου (http://www.texel-no10.de/index-uk.htm), στην οποία υπάρχουν και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία όπως και φωτογραφίες από τη λειτουργία των καραβοφάναρων.
 Texel2003.jpg

 Texel-1klein.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το καραβοφάναρο Spurn ήταν αγκυροβολημένο στη θέση 53° 33.5&#180;Β 0° 14.3 Α, ορίζοντας την πρόσβαση στα λιμάνια του ποταμού Humber (δείτε εδώ το σημείο από ...ψηλά), για 48 χρόνια από το 1927 έως το 1975 σήμερα είναι πλωτό μουσείο στο Kingston upon Hull.
800px-SFEC_HULL_.SPURN1.JPG
Πηγή εικόνας: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spurn_Lightship

Και σήμερα στην ίδια θέση υπάρχει κάποιο είδος καραβοφάναρου με το ίδιο όνομα όπως βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω επικόλλημα του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου.
Spurn.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: http://www.ukho.gov.uk/amd/weeklynms...%5F2238%2D2375

Το σημερινό δεν μοιάζει καθόλου με το παλιό, μάλιστα δεν αναφέρεται ship ή vessel αλλά float δηλαδή πλωτήρας ή σχεδία.
spurn light float.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: http://www.humber.com/

Έχει τρείς γρήγορες λευκές αναλαμπές με περίοδο 10 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 10 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία οχτώ ναυτικά μίλια, εκπέμπει και ηχητικά σήματα ομίχλης. Το μάυρο πάνω και κάτω χρώμα και το κίτρινο στη μέση, όπως και οι δύο κώνοι με αντίθετες τις κορυφές, σημάινουν ότι υπάρχει ναυτιλιακός κίνδυνος στα ανατολικά του και η ασφαλής πορέια είναι δυτικά του (σύμφωνα με το τεταρτοκυκλικό σύστημα).

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το κανάλι Άμπροουζ (Ambrose) είναι μία από τις κυριότερες προσβάσεις στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης.
Το καραβαφάναρο Ambrose LV87 για περίπου τριάντα χρόνια (από το 1908 έως το 1932) σήμαινε το κανάλι, σε αυτό έγινε η πρώτη εγκατάσταση ναυτιλιακού ραδιοβοηθήματος. Σήμερα διατηρείται σαν μουσείο στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης, η ιστοσελίδασ του μουσείου είναι http://tps.cr.nps.gov/nhl/detail.cfm...Type=Structure.

Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία βρέπουμε το αδερφάκι του Τιτανικού, τον Ολυμπιακό (RMS Olympic) να παραλλάσει το καραβοφάναρο την 5 Ιανουαρίου 1912.
LS_27.jpg
Πηγη: http://www.uscg.mil/History/weblight...hoto_Index.asp

Κι εδώ στις 29 Αυγούστου 2007 το ίδιο καραβοφάναρο σαν μουσείο.
Ambrose-lightship.jpg
Πηγή: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:A...-lightship.jpg

----------


## emerald

Μιας και δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω μια κοντινότερη φωτογραφία του καραβοφάναρου, Mary Mouse 2, όταν ήμουν στο Portsmouth, σας στέλνω ένα link όπου μπορείτε να δείτε την ιστορία του, όπως επίσης και φωτογραφίες.
http://www.feuerschiffseite.de/SCHIF...V01/lv01gb.htm

----------


## emerald

> Μιας και δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω μια κοντινότερη φωτογραφία του καραβοφάναρου, Mary Mouse 2, όταν ήμουν στο Portsmouth, σας στέλνω ένα link όπου μπορείτε να δείτε την ιστορία του, όπως επίσης και φωτογραφίες.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.feuerschiffseite.de/SCHIF...V01/lv01gb.htm


Επισυνάπτω και μία φωτό από το ίδιο site: http://www.feuerschiffseite.de/SCHIF...D/LV01/15g.jpg
15g.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε ευχαριστώ που το έψαξες emerald
σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα που παραπέμπει ο emerald κατασκευάστηκε το 1946 έχει:
Εκτόπισμα: 450 t
Μήκος: 41,80 m
Πλάτος: 7,60 m
Βύθισμα: 4,50 m
Και δεν είχε δική του πρόωση. 
Μετά από 47 χρόνια υπηρεσίας παροπλίστηκε το 1993 και πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία Dean & Reddyhoff Ltd. όπως φάινεται και στις φωτογραφίες και στο χάρτη στο θέμα για το λιμάνι του Portsmouth τοποθετήθηκε στη μαρίνα Haslar στο Portsmouth (διακρίνεται στην δεξιά μπούκα της μαρίνας, στο κάτω μέρος του χάρτη). Σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα της μαρίνας (http://www.haslarmarina.co.uk/index.html) σε αυτό φιλοξενείται εστιατόριο, μπάρ, αίθουσες συσκέψεων όπως και μπάνια και πλυντήρια για τους χρήστες της μαρίνας (στις δικές μας δεν έχει καλά καλά τουαλέτες).
P7.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: http://www.haslarmarina.co.uk/gallery.htm (φωτο γκάλερυ από τη σελίδα της μαρίνας Haslar στο Portsmouth)

Αν ξαναπάς Portsmouth emerald πιες κι ένα ποτο στο μπάρ, να μας στείλεις ...ανταπόκριση από καραβοφάναρο. :Very Happy:

----------


## emerald

> Σε ευχαριστώ που το έψαξες emerald
> σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα που παραπέμπει ο emerald κατασκευάστηκε το 1946 έχει:
> Εκτόπισμα: 450 t
> Μήκος: 41,80 m
> Πλάτος: 7,60 m
> Βύθισμα: 4,50 m
> Και δεν είχε δική του πρόωση. 
> Μετά από 47 χρόνια υπηρεσίας παροπλίστηκε το 1993 και πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία Dean & Reddyhoff Ltd. όπως φάινεται και στις φωτογραφίες και στο χάρτη στο θέμα για το λιμάνι του Portsmouth τοποθετήθηκε στη μαρίνα Haslar στο Portsmouth (διακρίνεται στην δεξιά μπούκα της μαρίνας, στο κάτω μέρος του χάρτη). Σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα της μαρίνας (http://www.haslarmarina.co.uk/index.html) σε αυτό φιλοξενείται εστιατόριο, μπάρ, αίθουσες συσκέψεων όπως και μπάνια και πλυντήρια για τους χρήστες της μαρίνας (στις δικές μας δεν έχει καλά καλά τουαλέτες).
> P7.jpg
> ...


Εννοείται! Θα πιώ στην υγειά σας και θα κάνω ο,τι καλύτερο μπορώ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ emerald, στην υγειά σου λοίπον  :Very Happy: . Περιμένουμε αυτά και ότι άλλο πέσει στην πλώρη σου  :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Αν δεν παινέσεις το σπίτι σου θα πέσει να σε πλακώσει.... Έτσι, κοντά στα λημέρια μου, στις εκρηκτικές εκβολές του ποταμού Columbia, στο river bar, για πολλά χρόνια υπήρχε το καραβοφάναρο &#171;Lightship Columbia&#187; (WAL-604" ή WLV-604). Το Δεκέμβριο του 1979 παροπλίστηκε και έγινε μουσείο τον επόμενο χρόνο. Από τότε κοσμεί το Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Αστόριας για να το χαιρόμαστε.



(Η φώτο ανοίγει σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση)

Photo Credit

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ ωραίο paroskayak!
Και είχε προσφέρει μεγάλες υπηρεσίες στου ναυτικούς μια και οι εκβολές του ποταμού Columbia ονομάζονταν "το νεκροταφείο του Ειρηνικού" λόγω των πολλών αβαθών και ξερών που σε συνδυασμό με τα ισχυρά ρεύματα είχαν προκαλέσει πολλά ναυάγια.
Το καραβοφάναρο έχει μήκος 39 m, πλάτος 9,15 m, βύθισμα 3,35 m. Έχει  εκτόπισμα     617 τόνους και μπορούσε να κινηθέι με μια οχτακύλινδρι ντηζελομηχανή Atlas Imperial 550 ίππων (στις 750 στροφές το λεπτό) που μπορούσε να του δώσει μια μέγιστη ταχύτητα 10,7 κόμβων.
Παραδόθηκε το 1950 και όταν αποσύρθηκε το 1979 ήταν το τελευταίο καραβοφάναρο της Δυτικής ακτής των ΗΠΑ.
Πηγή στοιχείων: http://www.uscg.mil/history/weblightships/WLV604.asp

----------


## Haddock

Αφού μπήκαμε στο χορό με τα καραβοφάναρα, θα χορέψουμε...  Εκτός του Lightship Columbia, ενα εξίσου σημαντικό καραβοφάναρο ήταν το Relief (WLV-605) που βρίσκεται ως μουσείο στο San Francisco της California.

Για τις ιστορικές πληροφορίες και το έργο του, δίνω πάσα στον Παναγιώτη.

  

Οι φώτο ανοίγουν σε μεγάλυτερη ανάλυση. Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, μπορείτε να *περιηγηθείτε* εικονικά σε όλο το πλοίο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να 'σαι καλά paroskayak που μου δίνεις την ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψω σε μια αφιλόξενη ακτή και να ψάχνω να βρώ ένα καραβοφάναρο να με οδηγήσει στη σωστή πορεία...
Είναι "αδερφάκι με το Columbia WLV-604 οπόττε έχουν και τα ίδια τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά:



> Το καραβοφάναρο έχει μήκος 39 m, πλάτος 9,15 m, βύθισμα 3,35 m. Έχει  εκτόπισμα     617 τόνους και μπορούσε να κινηθέι με μια οχτακύλινδρι ντηζελομηχανή Atlas Imperial 550 ίππων (στις 750 στροφές το λεπτό) που μπορούσε να του δώσει μια μέγιστη ταχύτητα 10,7 κόμβων.


Αν και σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.uscglightshipsailors.org/...hip_wlv605.htm δίνει μεγαλύτερο μήκος 48 m (158') αλλά θεωρώ ποιοό σωστά τα σοιχεία της ακτοφυλακής για το Columbia WLV-604 και η διαφορά είναι μεταξύ ολικού μήκους και μήκους ισάλου ή μήκους μεταξύ καθέτων.

Και αυτό ήταν σε ένα δύσκολο θαλάσσιο πέρασμα μετά από εννιά χρόνια (1951~1960)στην ανατολικη ακτή ματαφέρθηκε δυτικά.

 Ήταν για εννιά  χρόνια (1960~1969) ανοιχτά της ξέρας Μπλάντς ρίφ (Blunts Reef) βόρεια του San Francisco, περίπου στη θέση 40° 26' 24"Β 124° 30' 19"Δ. Όπως μπορέιτε να δείτε και στο ναυτικό χάρτη *εδώ* (κάντε ζουμ για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες και ειδικότερα τις ξέρες) και σήμερα υπάρχει φώς σε σημαδούρα στο σημείο, και συνηστάται να αποφέυγουν τα πλόια να περνούν ανάμεσα στο φώς (από το καραβοφάναρο παίότερα και σήμερα από τη σημαδούρα) και την ακτή λόγω των ξερών.

Για έξοι χρόνια (1969~1975) ήταν ο αντικαταστάτης (Relief) για όσα καραβοφάναρα προσωρικνά αποσύρονταν από τη θέση τους για επισκευή. Για αυτό αντίθερτα από το όνομα του σημείου που ήταν αγκυροιβολημένο (πως συνηθήζανε στα καραβοφάναρα για να τα αναγνωρίζουν οι ναυτικοί τη μέρα γράφει RELIEF, ώστε να μην μπρεδέυονται όταν έβλεπαν βιαφορετικό κραβοφάναρο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κι ένα καραβοφάναρο που λειτουργεί και σήμερα δεν μοιάζει με καράβι όπως τα παλιά αλλά συνεχίζει να λέγεται καραβοφάναρο.
Είναι το καραβοφάναρο Ντόχα (Doha) στον Περσικό κόλπο στη θέση 25° 16,4&#180; Β 51° 45,1&#180; Α (δηλαδή εδώ). Είναι φάρος μορσικού κώδικα λευκός και εκπέμπει το γράμμα D (-··), δηλαδή επέμπει μια μακρά αναλαμπή και δύο βραχείες που αντιστιχούν στο γράμμα D (ή Δ) του μορσικού αλαφβήτου. Έχει περίοδο 12 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος  6 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 8 ναυτικά μίλια. Το ίδιο γράμμα εκπέμπετεαι μέσω RACON με εμβέλεια 16 ναυτικά μίλια.
Το καραβοφάναρο σημάιναι τον ασφαλή δίαυλο που οδηγεί στο λιμάνι της Ντόχα (Doha ή  Ad Dawhah) στο Κατάρ, μια και η πρόσβαση στο λιμάνι έχει πολλά αβαθή και τα πλοία μπορούν να ακολουθήσουν μόνο το δίαυλο.
Δεν είναι επενδρομένο αλλά όπως φάινεται και στη φωτογραφία όλο και κάποιος περαστικός κορμοράνος θα ξαποστάσει.
Doha.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: πλοηγός αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής.

----------


## emerald

Kalhspera!Vrhka ena poly endiaferon site, afierwmeno se karavofanara apo diafores perioxes ths Germanias pou pleon leitourgoun sa mouseia. To thema omws einai oti den katafera na vrw plhrofories sta agglika. Tha to psaxw omws, the tha sas afhsw etsi xamenous sth metafrash!! :Very Happy: (Sorry gia ta greeklish, to pc apo to opoio sas stelnw ayth th stigmh den exei ellhnikous xarakthres; atimh xenitia! :Razz: ) 
Deite ta parakatw link:
http://www.leuchtturm-atlas.de/HTML/FWese1.html (Weser 1 sto Amvourgo)
http://www.leuchtturm-atlas.de/HTML/FBOsw2.html (Burgermeister O'Swald 2 sto Cuxhaven)
http://www.leuchtturm-atlas.de/HTML/FAmru2.html (Amrumbank 2 sto Emden) 
Tis fwtografies pou episynaptw einai apo ta parapanw site.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολυ χρήσιμα και είναι μια περιοχή που δεν την είχαμε πιάσει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε μια συζήτηση που είχα με το mastrokosta  μου είπε μια έκφραση των ναυτικών σχετική με τα καραβοφάναρα που δεν την ήξερα. Την έκφραση "μείναμε καραβοφάναρο" για να παρομοιάσει το ακυβέρνητο πλοίο με κρατημένες τις μηχανές λόγω βλάβης. Προφανώς έχει βγει από τα καραβοφάναρα σαν αυτά στα σχέδια του πρώτου μηνύματος που δεν έιχαν μηχανή και τα ρυμουλκούσαν μέχρι τη θέση τους.

----------


## sv1xv

Δείτε και αυτό:



Το Nore είναι μια αμμώδης ξέρα στις εκβολές του Τάμεση.

----------


## emerald

Filoi mou kalhspera h mallon kalhmera! :Razz:  Ta arxeia pou eixa anevasei sxetika me ta mouseiaka karavofanara, ena apo ayta to vrhka metafrasmeno kai sta Agglika. To parakatw link afora to karavofanaro "Burgermeister O'Swald(II)" http://www.museumshafen-oevelgoenne....n_english.html

Poly fovamai oti anevasa lathos link!  :Confused:  Oriste to swsto!
http://www.feuerschiffseite.de/SCHIF...LBE1N/e1gb.htm

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Poly fovamai oti anevasa lathos link!  Oriste to swsto!
> http://www.feuerschiffseite.de/SCHIF...LBE1N/e1gb.htm


Είναι η σελίδα για το καραβοφάναρο Elbe1
Έχει κια δική του ιστοσελίδα σαν μουσείο http://www.feuerschiff-elbe1.de/HAUPT.HTM έχει εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες. Το εντυπωσιακό με αυτό είναι ότι το έχουν εμβολίσει 50 φορές στην ιστορία του!
08G.JPG

Εδώ http://www.lighthouse-duo.net/lv1/Elbe1/Elbe1Art.html μπορείτε να δείτε φωτογραφίες και αν ξέρετε γερμανικά να διαβάσετε εντυπώσεις από μια περιήγηση σήμερα που είναι μουσείο.
plan.jpg
Πηγή εικόνων: http://www.feuerschiff-elbe1.de/HAUPT.HTM

----------


## Leo

Αν είχαν στόμα και ιστοσελίδες οι τσαμαδούρες σε τέτοια πολυσύχναστα μέρη σίγουρα θα έιχαν πιο φανταχτερές ιστορίες να διηγηθούν  :Very Happy: , αν το ΕLBE 1, κοντζάμ βαπόρι, έχει τέτοια ιστορία :shock:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## arne

Lichtschip "West-Hinder" in port of Ostend (Belgium) Rgds, Arne
LICHTSCHIP IN ZEEWEZENDOK..jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Thank for the nice photo arne...
As derived from the nname this light vessel served near the West Hinder bank probably in the place where today there is the light platform with the same name in latitude 51° 23.4&#180; N, longitude 2° 26.3&#180; E (somewhere here). The technical characteristics as well as a brief hostory of this light vessel can be found in this page http://www.feuerschiffseite.de/SCHIF...DER1/wh1gb.htm.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αν είχαν στόμα και ιστοσελίδες οι τσαμαδούρες σε τέτοια πολυσύχναστα μέρη σίγουρα θα έιχαν πιο φανταχτερές ιστορίες να διηγηθούν , αν το ΕLBE 1, κοντζάμ βαπόρι, έχει τέτοια ιστορία :shock: .


Και δεν είναι και μικρό είναι πενήντα μέτρα. Αλλά όπως είπες τα νερά εκέι είναι πολυσύχναστα και με πολλά αβαθή όπως βλέπουμε στον παρακάτω χάρτη της περιοχής (είναι ο 3619 του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου) έχει πολλά αβαθή.
display_image.asp.jpg
Πηγή: http://catalogue.ukho.gov.uk/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα καραβοφάναρο που οι περισσότεροι πλοίαρχοι το ξέρουν πριν καν ταξιδέψουν μια και είναι στο βιβλίο Ναυτιλία Α των ΑΕΝ (στη σελίδα 158, το άλλο στην προηγούμενη σελίδα το είδαμε εδώ) είναι το καραβοφάναρο στις ξέρες του Nantucket στα ανοιχτά της Νέας Υόρκης.  Σε αυτό το πόστ θα δούμε το LV 112 που ήταν σε αυτό το πόστο από το 1936 έως το 1983, σήμερα στη θέση του είναι κάποια πλωτή εξέδρα που οριοθετέι και σύστημα καθορισμού κυκλοφορίας όπως βλέπουμε στο χάρτη στο τέλος.
Ήταν το μεγαλύτερο καραβοφάναρο που κατασκευάστηκε στις ΗΠΑ με μήκος  45,4 m πλάτος 9,8 m kai βύθισμα 5,0 m. Μπορούσε να κινηθεί με ταχύτητα 12 κόμβων.

Το κόστος της κατασκευής του το πλήρωσε η εταιρεία White Star Line για αποζημίωση αφού το πλοίο της Ολυμπιακός (RMS Olympic) εμβόλισε και βούλιαξε το προηγούμενο  LV 117 και σκοτώθηκαν 11 άνθρωποι.

Έχει διατηρηθέι και σχεδιάζεται να γίνει μουσείο εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια.

nantucket.jpg
Nantucket2.jpg
Πηγή εικόνων:http://www.uscg.mil/history/weblight...hoto_Index.asp

Nantucket-lightship.jpg
Πηγή:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Na...-lightship.jpg

Nantucket1.jpg
Από το βιβλίο Ναυτιλία Α των ΑΕΝ

Nantucket3.jpg 
Πηγή:http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/12300.shtml
http://ocsdata.ncd.noaa.gov/BookletChart/12300_BookletChart_HomeEd.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να προσθέσω ότι το καραβοφάναρο στο Nantucket ήταν από παλία το σημέιο που άλλαζαν πορεία τα βαπόρια για να φτάσουν στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης από το οποίο απέχει 200 ναυτικά μίλια. Όπως είδαμε εδώ η ορθοδρομία από το Γιβραλτάρ για Νέα Υόρκηγ καταλήγει το Nuntucket.

Επειδή παρόμοιες πορέιες ακολουθούσαν και τα υπερωκεάνια για το νέο κόσμο ήταν το πρώτο σημέιο των ΗΠΑ που έβλεπαν οι μετανάστες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κι έν ακόμα απντέιτ για το καραβοφάναρο Nantucket L-112 τελικά έγινε μουσείο και έχει και σελίδα εδώ http://www.nantucketlightshiplv-112.org/index.htm αξίζει να δει τη σελίδα κάποιος για το βίντεο εδώ http://www.nantucketlightshiplv-112.org/video.htm και τις φωτογραφίες εδώ http://www.nantucketlightshiplv-112.org/gallery.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Μια προσωπική φώτο απο το Φαρόπλοιο Varne στο Ντόβερ... Αφήνω τον Παναγιώτη για τις πληροφορίες  :Smile: 
LIGHTSHIP VARNE (3).JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Απίστευτο!!! Πριν από καμιά εβδομάδα έβλεπα το φαροδείκτη της Μάγχης και είδα ότι ακόμα έχουν καραβοφάναρα σε λειτουργία. Αλλά με λύπη ανακάλυψα ότι δεν υπήρχε καμιά φωτογραφία της προκοπής από κάποιο να βάλουμε μια και έχουμε γεμίσει το θέμα με πολλά παροπλισμένα και ελάχιστα να λειτουργούν. Και μου κάνει δώρο ο Απόστολος μια φωτογραφία από πλοίο που παραλάσει ένα από αυτά.

Λοιπόν είναι στο καραβοφάναρο που σημαίνει τη θίνη του Varne ένα επικίνδυνο αμμώδες αβαθές σημείο στο στενό του Dover. Το καραβοφάναρο είναι στο στίγμα 51° 01,29' Β 001° 23,90' Α (δηλαδή εδώ) είναι αναλάμπον ερυθρό (το βλέπουmε και στη φωτογραφία αυτο, αλήθεια Απόστολε πως τα κατάφερες κι έπιασες την αναλαμπή που κρατά 0,3 δευτερόλεπτα :Wink:  με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 12 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 15 ναυτικά μίλια.Έχει RACON που εκπέμπει το γράμμα Τ (-) κάθε 60 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει ναυτόφωνο που εκπέμπει ένα σφύριγμα κάθε τριάντα δευτερόλεπτα και από το 2009 ειναι εξοπλισμένο με AIS.

----------


## Apostolos

Να το πώ; Ειμουν με κάποιο παπόρο φορτηγό απο Αμβέρσα για Λόμε, είχε τρελή ομοίχλη, το έβλεπα στο χάρτι και το Ραντάρ, πέρασα όσο ποιό κοντά μπορούσα (η μπουρού του κ τα καμπανάκια μου σήκωσαν την τρίχα!) και τότε που δέν είχαμε μεγάλα ζούμ στις ψηφιακές, έβαλα τα κυάλια μπροστά απο το φακό και του κέρασα μερικές πόζες!!! (ναι έκανα κα τέτοιες πατέντες τότε...)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα από τα πιο παλιά καραβοφάναρα που διατηρείται σαν μουσείο. Είναι το καραβοφάναρο LV83. Κατασκευάστηκε το 1904, τοποθετήθηκε αρχικά στην ξέρα Blunts ανοιχτά του Σαν Φραντσισκο στον Ειρηνικό ωκεανό στα ρώτα χρόνια εμβολίστηκε από μια σκούνα και διέσωσε 155 ναυαγούς από ένα ναυάγιο στην περιοχή. Το 1930 μεταφέρθηκε στην αρχή του διάυλου για το λιμάνι του σαν Φρανσίσκο περίπου 12 ναυτικά μίλια από την γέφυρα Golden Gate. Στη διάρκεια του πολέμου μετατράπηκε σε περιπολικό και ξαναέγινε καραβοφάναρο με τη λήξη του πολέμου. Το 1951 μεταφέρθηκε στο Σιάτλ όπου λειτούργησε σαν αντικαταστάτης όταν τα καραβοφάναρα της περιοχής έφευγαν από τη θέση τους για επισκευή. Παροπλίστηκε το1960 και μέχρι σήμερα είναι μουσείο στο Σιάτλ (εδώ) σήμερα έχει το όνομα Swiftsure από την ομώνυμη ξέρα στο στενό Juan de Fuka ποπυ λειτούργησε κάποιες φορές σαν αντικαταστάτης στα τελευταία χρόνια της καριέρας του.. Διατηρεί ακόμα την ατμομηχανή που είχε όταν πρωτοφτιάχτηκε, αν και στα πρώτα χρόνια χρησιμοποιούσαν και πανιά για να μπορούν να το διατηρήσουν στη θέση του.
Έχει μήκος 39,3 m, πλάτος 8,69 m, βύθισμα 3,8 m και εκτόπισμα 668 τόνους. 

Σήμερα στη θέση που ήταν το καραβοφάναρο (37° 45,00' Β 122° 41,57' Δ) έχει τοποθετηθεί σημαδούρα μορσικού κώδικα που εκπέμπει το γράμμα Α (·-) με λευκό φως και έχει RACCON που εκπέμπει το γράμμα Μ (--). Παρόλα αυτά ένας αγώνας ιστιοπλοΐας που ξεκινά από την Golden Gate μέχρι της σημαδούρα και επιστροφή λέγεται ακόμα "αγώνας του καραβοφάναρου" (Lightship race) μια ιδέα μπορείτε να πάρετε εδώ.
shipsofusmerchan00farr_0066.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.archive.org/stream/shipso...ge/n0/mode/2up

LS_15.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.uscg.mil/history/weblight...hoto_Index.asp

800px-Swiftsure_01.jpg
 Πηγή: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Swiftsure_01.jpg

00001a.jpg
 Πηγή: http://lcweb2.loc.gov/cgi-bin/ampage...pe=1&maxCols=2

18649_BookletChart_HomeEd-12.jpg
  Πηγή: http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/18649.shtml

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε ένα καραβοφάναρο της Βόρειας Θάλασσας που για χρόνια βοηθούσες  τα βαπόρια που ταξίδευαν από και προς τη Μάγχη αλλά και  από και προς το  Ρότερνταμ.

Είναι το καραβοφάναρο που από το 1963 καθοδηγούσε τα βαπόρια στο Noord Hinder. Έχει μήκος 45,5 m, πλάτος 8,35 m και βύθισμα 3,15 m, είχε δύο μηχανές ντήζελ. Μέχρι το 1981 είχε πλήρωμα 11 άτομα, το 1981 έγινε αυτόματο αφαιρέθηκε το πρυμιό άλμπουρο και τοποθετήθηκε πλατφόρμα ελικοπτέρου ώστε να μπορέι να πάει συνεργείο να το φτιάξει σε περίπτωση βλάβης, τότε αφαιρέθηκε η τιμονιέρα και κολλήθηκαν τα πηδάλια.

Το 1994 αποσύρθηκε και στη θέση που ήταν τοποθετήθηκε σημαδούρα της οποίας το οπτικό έχει τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με το καραβοφάναρπ διπλή αναλαμπή με περίοδο 10 δευτερόλεπτα. Η σημαδούρα είναι στη θέση 52° 00,1' Β 2° 51,2' Α. Τι καραβοφάναρο μετατράπηκε σε μουσείο στην πόλη Hellevoetsluis της Ολλανδίας.

noordhinder1.jpgnoordhinder2.jpg
Πηγή εικόνων: http://www.noordhinder.nl/

Στο παρακάτω βίντεο βλέπουμε το πλήρωμα του καραβοφάναρου να παίρνει τα στόρια που τους έφερε βοηθητικό βαπόρι το 1978.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα καραβοφάναρο από το στενό της Μάγχης όπως λέει κκαι το όνομά του το Καραβοφάναρο Channel.
Είναι στο 49° 54,4' Β 2° 53,7' Α είναι αναλαμπών λευκό με περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 12 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 15 ναυτικά μίλια. Έχει πομπό AIS με MMSI 992351028 όπως μπορούμε να δούμε εδώ. Έχει μπουρού ομίχλης με ένα σφύριγμα κάθε έικοσι δευτερόλεπτα και RACON που εκπέμπει το γράμμα Ο (---). 
Το καταβοφάναρο επισημαίναι την άκρη του σεπαρέισιον του Casquets, επίσης έχει και μετεωρολογικάο σταθμό που μπορούμε να δούμε τα στοιχέια που συλλέγει εδώ.

ChannelLS1.jpg ChannelLS2.jpg ChannelLS3.jpg
Πηγή
ChannelLS4.jpg ChannelLS5.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μία ακόμα φωτογραφία του καραβοφάναρου Channel από ψηλά
171fca96fe55542d70962aaea13937fc.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επειδή τα καραβοφάναρα επισημαίνουν κινδύνους της ναυσιπλοΐας σε καιρό πολέμου δεν τα έσβηναν αλλά και δεν τα πείραζαν οι εμπόλεμοι. Κάτι σαν τα νοσοκομειακά πλοία. Έτσι προκάλεσε αίσθηση όταν οι Γερμανοί το Γενάρη του 1940 βομβάρδισαν το καραβοφάναρο στο East Dudgeon (στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα ανοιχτά του Νόρφολκ). Το γεγονός αποτυπώνεται στην ταινία παρακάτω. Αξίζει αν τη δει κάποιος μια και συμμετείχαν πραγματικά πληρώματα καραβοφάναρων και όχι ηθοποιοί και προσπαθέι να δειξει ρεαλιστικά τη ζωή σε ένα καραβοφάναρο.





Είναι η έκδοση που παίχτηκε στις ακόμα ουδέτερες ΗΠΑ και την έκδοση αυτή την είχε χρηματοδοτήσει και επιμεληθεί ο Χίτσκοκ.

Σήμερα στο σημέιο αυτό δεν υπάρχει καραβοφάναρο αλλά μια σημαδούρα.

----------


## sv1xv

L/V Nore par SV1XV, on ipernity

Μια παλιά δική μου φωτογραφία με το L/V NORE στην μαρίνα St Catherines Dock στο Λονδίνο (1988).

----------

